# What did everyone think of that Lebron dunk?



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

First of all, it's the one where he jumped incredibly high, and reached even higher, and proceeded to dunk the ball with one hand with authority. Lebron literally was chest level with the rim. Holy Crap! :whofarted: I mean, this dunk was straight out of a video game. Yeah, you know, one of those dunks which you think is unrealistic until you see something like you did tonight. 



WOW!!!!!



P.S. Jamal Crawford is clutch. What a freaking shot.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Does anyone have that dunk on video they can possibly post on here?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

the dunk was so sick someone post a vid pleeeeeeease


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's athletic ability is unreal. Outside of Carter, I don't think i've ever seen someone jump that high. 

He's not the most creative in-game dunker, but his combination of hops+power brings back memories of Dominique.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Lebron's athletic ability is unreal. Outside of Carter, I don't think i've ever seen someone jump that high.
> 
> He's not the most creative in-game dunker, but his combination of hops+power brings back memories of Dominique.


I'd say more Shawn Kemp memories. 'Nique had style.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Lebron's athletic ability is unreal. Outside of Carter, I don't think i've ever seen someone jump that high.
> 
> He's not the most creative in-game dunker, but his combination of hops+power brings back memories of Dominique.


But the guy cant jump that high in full force driving like Carter!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was F'N ridiculous. Even the sportscasters on ESPNEWS and Sportscenter were speechless while doing the highlights for that game.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

S-I-C-K


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> But the guy cant jump that high in full force driving like Carter!


So?

Harold Minor could jump out of the gym too. Does that mean anything?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i just saw it on the TNT highlights
i cant say it was too creative and i dont think it was over anyone
but DAAAAAM it didnt need to be.... he was waaaay up there

i think lebron to all the physical talents he already has he is also one of the best verticals in the game
its just amazing how someone is so perfect for basketball
6'8 245 point guard skills, amazing athetism...he is probably the biggest physical talent ever...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That jump was excessive. Absolutely ridiculous. Humans aren't supposed to be able to do stuff like that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

5 stars for the video


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The best one-footed NBA leaper since Michael Jordan. I really hope he goes in the dunk comp so he can give the money shot taking off from the FT line.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd bet LeBron can easily take-off from behind the free-throw line and dunk it. He jumps high enough, and he's long enough. I'm talking about actually from behind the line, fair and square.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The video is on ESPN.com, you need ESPN Motion. It's a sick dunk!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks (I don't know what you meant about 'ESPN Motion' though -- I just clicked Video Highlights). It was an awesome leap, but it wasn't _that_ good. I expected something that would make me fall out of my seat or spray my Pepsi all over the screen -- not something that just made me shake my head saying "That Lebron sure is somethin', eh?"


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, now that was a high leap...great dunk, not so spectacular as I expected from your posts, but a great dunk nevertheless. You just have to love the kid...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I was the only one who appreciated the dunk when I watched it with four friends. They don't understand 'vertical'... but I guess it wasn't as flashy. It got me off my seat though... he was HIGHER than a crack user!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> ya i just saw it on the TNT highlights
> i cant say it was too creative and i dont think it was over anyone
> but DAAAAAM it didnt need to be.... he was waaaay up there
> ...


It was a 3 on 1 break, but McInnis really took the ball deeper than he should have so there was a defender ready to contest the shot, but he was up so high that he just got out of the way.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How is that even possible? His chest was even with the rim and he had his hand up at the top of the backboard. That's just silly.

I bet that's one helluva poster.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> I'd bet LeBron can easily take-off from behind the free-throw line and dunk it. He jumps high enough, and he's long enough. I'm talking about actually from behind the line, fair and square.


I heard some say James was dunking from the foul line his sophmore year on.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

god dayum


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

anyone a vid of the jamal crawford buzzerbeater???


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The camera angle is definately deceiving.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The camera angle is definately deceiving.


It has to be. That's not humanly possible, right? RIGHT?!

Looks like he was prepared to jump over Steve Smith and Smith bailed out.

Someone needs to post a vid of VC jumping over Weis and Duncan for comparison's sake.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

That angle is clearly a bit deceiving, but he still got as high as any player I've ever seen. I mean, he basically hung up there for a second and then came straight down into the hoop. His chest may not be level with the rim, but it's got to be pretty damn close. Not to mention how far he took off from. That is absolutely SICK.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

that's an awsome dunk.. very high
The angle is definitely decieving.. if you look at load letter's avatar u'll see that lebron is still looking straight or looking UP at the rim. He's not chest hight at the rim else he'll be looking down.. that said he's atlease head band high at the rim.. maybe he'll do a shoulder dunk one day


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

lets say he had a good look at the rim :yes:


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

The angle is deceiving but he still took off from way outside the box.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i saw the local footage and they had a baseline cam. they replayed it about 4 times. he's not above the rim but he very well might be eye-level with the rim. some angles have his shoulders over the rim!

it was sick either way.... another good shot was the cavs bench, some cameraman caught it.... they didn't cheer as much as just hang their jaws a little scared, like that scene in a movie where someone does something superhuman and you know your life has just changed forever... 

i think it was the highest i've ever seen anyone get on a court, in game. at least tied to anything i've seen. i think part of it was that jmac dumped off the pass low so lebron had to dip to get it then launched.

sick. i jumped off my couch and called everyone in the house to check it out. after the replay we all sat there with a happy glow that only a lifelong cavs fan could have had at that point. he's ours, mwhahahahahahaha! the only true way to cleanse the jordan/elway damage and reverse the curse is to face it head on with pure talent.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!


Just *wow*


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

How would a dunk like this be perceived in the dunk contest...would it translate?


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Deceiving angle or not, he definitely got to eye level with the rim which is incredible taking off from where he did. Wow...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

has he declared for slam dunk contest yet ?
if he doesnt it would be one of the biggest disapointments ever.
he'd win 100% without a doubt, just like vince in 2000.
i could imagine him doing the mj/dr.j/barry, jumping from the 3 point line.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> How would a dunk like this be perceived in the dunk contest...would it translate?


I'm guessing it would probably get very good marks in a contest, but not exceptional. I mean, there is no creativity to it at all, so they would probably take some marks away for that. But it doesn't mean it isn't one of the greatest dunks i've ever seen.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> i could imagine him doing the mj/dr.j/barry, jumping from the 3 point line.


 

Maybe, I missed the sarcasm?


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

That dunk is ridiculous. At first glance, it looks like a really good dunk, but looking harder, it is so awesome. His dunks in the HS dunk contest were all crazy high, too.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sarcasm at all !!!
that guy is so samn athletic and fast i could imagin him jumping from the 3pointline


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

That dunk is crazy. I just dont get how he gets so high. The way he dunks on 10 foot rims must feel like how I used to dunk when I was 13 on those little 6 foot rims. Wow!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Sometimes LeBron makes everything look smaller with his speed and leaping... he looks like he's playing on a 3/4 sized court with 8 foot baskets.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!  THAT WAS NUTS THIS KID IS NUTS


No masked cursing please. Thanks-- hobojoe


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

The camera angle is very deceiving, and sorry, that dunk was nothing special. He was actually quite below rim level unless you think that he's so tall that when he's standing on the ground his eyes meet the bottom of the mesh. He still doesn't jump nearly as high as Steve Francis, J-rich or VC.

See attachment.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> The camera angle is very deceiving, and sorry, that dunk was nothing special. He was actually quite below rim level unless you think that he's so tall that when he's standing on the ground his eyes meet the bottom of the mesh. He still doesn't jump nearly as high as Steve Francis, J-rich or VC.
> 
> See attachment.


I guess the camera angle also deceived all of the other players and the coaches who remarked on that dunk after the game.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Post a pic with the line when he is standing on the ground. Like Steve smith he is the same height as LeBron you know.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, it was a good power dunk, but nothing I haven't seen the likes of Amare Stoudamire do.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Don't get me wrong, it was a good power dunk, but nothing I haven't seen the likes of Amare Stoudamire do.


I know... Amare is the only player in the league though that I think compares to LeBron on power dunks. But LeBron is a 2/3, that's what makes it so amazing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Everytime I see Lebron, I think of the Russian guy in Rocky. Like he was engineered by science or something. His all-around athleticism at 19 yrs old is just plain freakish.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

the dunk was amazing


----------

